# Cheated By Airtel !



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2010)

I have recharged my mobile with Airtel Rs.98/-(up to 2GB limit) Internet pack.
But I only able to brows web pages on my opera mini.
No youtube video and no download possible.....
Speed is better good,better than Aircel.
But I am able to play youtube video and can download anything with my Aircel net.
I suggest other not to go with Airtel Mobile Internet..........


----------



## Aspire (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

^Check your settings in your phone's default media player !!


----------



## vinitneo (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

they have stopped/blocked torrent downloads but I can play youtube videos and download other files and podcasts without any problem.... check your settings, what mobile are you using?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



vinitneo said:


> *they have stopped/blocked torrent downloads* but I can play youtube videos and download other files and podcasts without any problem.... check your settings, what mobile are you using?


 very bad news for me..now i will not use Mobile Office (rs25 per day)


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



Aspire said:


> ^Check your settings in your phone's default media player !!


I'm able to do all with aircel's default settings but not with airtel's settings.





vinitneo said:


> they have stopped/blocked torrent downloads but I can play youtube videos and download other files and podcasts without any problem.... check your settings, what mobile are you using?


how?i have nokia 2700c.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



KaranTh85 said:


> very bad news for me..now i will not use Mobile Office (rs25 per day)


 
And you still pay Rs.25 per day for Mobile Internet?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

I have contact Airtel CC but after listening my words they broke the line. After then I have tried many times to contact CC but failed. Every time I press the right option but the mfcker Airtel transfer my call to other way or disconnect my call..... 
Such a fcking company is Airtel. I sent many SMS(MO to 543210) to get setting but still got no reply.
I'm totally pissed off by Airtel.....

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------

Do anyone know how to check data balance ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

I think you can get the data balance by using the number *123*10# .


----------



## Revolution (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



FilledVoid said:


> I think you can get the data balance by using the number *123*10# .



Got this,"Your dedicated account (SMS) balance is 1314.20 INR".
What is this means ?

BTW anyone know the manual setting for streaming video ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



Garbage said:


> And you still pay Rs.25 per day for Mobile Internet?



I used to but not now....now a days i use dolphin rs14 (3days) unlimited gprs pack


----------



## Revolution (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

I have contacted customer care.
But they gave me manual setting that is not working.
They are unable to send setting through SMS.
Don't know why ?
Airtel customer support sucks!
Airtel is a fckin noob company.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

I believe you might have a handset which does not support Automatic Configuration of GPRS. For example the handset I,m using doesn't support automatic configuration of GPRS . I receive a message stating that the htc SAP1000 that I use cannot be automatically configured and  I need to contact Customer Service for GPRS settings. However I just searched a bit and used the settings I found on the Internet and it seems to work for me at least. 

Here is what I used. 
*www.fsmobilez.com/Complete-Set-Of-AIRTEL-GPRS-Settings-With-AIRTEL-GPRS-Proxy-Server-Address.php


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

Yesterday I called them up(Airtel CC).
They send me the default settings for my Nokia 2700c.
The guy told me Airtel not supports any kind of Streaming Video.....
What a fcking ISP Airtel......
But not I can download but download speed is pathetic slower than Aircel.
I will never usu Airtel GPRS.
better will use Aircel they is at least provide streaming video and its unlimited..........


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

I use Docomo Rs.48 plan to browse.Got 100MB daytime and 2.5GB night limit.I just use it o browse on my mobile so it is enough for me.
For my PC I have BSNL 500 plan with 2mbps.But the good thing is that Iam getting unlimited for the past 1 year due to some billing problem .
I swapped my plans from 500 to 750ul(256Kbps) 2 times and I dont know wat happened but for the past 1 year iam getting the bill of 750 per month no matter how much I download and i get speed of 2mbps.
It is like 500 plan fked 750 plan and I got a hybrid plan.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

i didnt try watching youtube vids. But speed is better compared to aircel. Downloaded few audio files too.

Though unlimited is a misnomer. Bloody FUP.


----------



## vinitneo (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*

use the plan which gives 2GB for 98 rupees

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> I'm able to do all with aircel's default settings but not with airtel's settings.
> how?i have nokia 2700c.


I don't know... it's a little slow but everything except torrents are working for me. I'm using Nokia N97

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> I have contact Airtel CC but after listening my words they broke the line. After then I have tried many times to contact CC but failed. Every time I press the right option but the mfcker Airtel transfer my call to other way or disconnect my call.....
> Such a fcking company is Airtel. I sent many SMS(MO to 543210) to get setting but still got no reply.
> I'm totally pissed off by Airtel.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------



Those idiots did the same thing to me... if they don't know the answer, they simply disconnect you... and never pickup the call from same number again... I called from my sister's mobile and they picked up. Ask for their superior, they are usually helpful.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> Got this,"Your dedicated account (SMS) balance is 1314.20 INR".
> What is this means ?
> 
> BTW anyone know the manual setting for streaming video ?



use *123*7# - it works and it'll show you the balance data in MBs.

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> I believe you might have a handset which does not support Automatic Configuration of GPRS. For example the handset I,m using doesn't support automatic configuration of GPRS . I receive a message stating that the htc SAP1000 that I use cannot be automatically configured and  I need to contact Customer Service for GPRS settings. However I just searched a bit and used the settings I found on the Internet and it seems to work for me at least.
> 
> Here is what I used.
> *www.fsmobilez.com/Complete-Set-Of-AIRTEL-GPRS-Settings-With-AIRTEL-GPRS-Proxy-Server-Address.php



Gprs is supported by any kind of mobile.... even the most basic nokia  mobile supports gprs




Revolution said:


> Yesterday I called them up(Airtel CC).
> They send me the default settings for my Nokia 2700c.
> The guy told me Airtel not supports any kind of Streaming Video.....
> What a fcking ISP Airtel......
> ...




not supporting streaming video is a lie.... I watch youtube videos on N97 every night, it's fastest after 1am. I don't think aircel is available in Nagpur.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2010)

Now they telling me that my balance is not enough.but after recharging they charging for data.i will become a mad.i will never use airtel.fcuj u airtel.....x_x


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



KaranTh85 said:


> I used to but not now....now a days i use dolphin rs14 (3days) unlimited gprs pack



What dpwnload speeds you get? Is torrent supported?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2010)

you get max 500kbit/s on a EDGE line but India does not have 2.5G network so i think about 56kbit per slot that depends on operator and phone so i would say a max 144kbps ...


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2010)

So no one can tell me the manual GRRS setting for Streaming video.....
BTW,is there any other good plan from TATA Docomo or Reliance Smart at that cheap price like Airtel or Aiccel ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Cheated By Fcking Airtel !*



Cool G5 said:


> What dpwnload speeds you get? Is torrent supported?



Oh..yeah...its supported...i download mp3 albums frm it...
i get max speed of 11Kps....


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2010)

> Gprs is supported by any kind of mobile.... even the most basic nokia mobile supports gprs


I was referring to the point that the phone might not support automatic configuration of GPRS. 

Nonetheless I haven't actually tried any streaming video on my Android Phone but let me try and see if I can play any.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 17, 2010)

Revolution said:


> BTW,is there any other good plan from TATA Docomo or Reliance Smart at that cheap price like Airtel or Aiccel ?



there is a good plan in Docomo i.e., Rs.98 plan, u'll get 200MB in daytime and 4GB night limit and the validity is for 30 days...
the speed is also good...

but my personal choice is Aircel... unlimited is the best option... i'm using it from past 4 months and til date i have not got even a single problem with it


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2010)

I was able to play Videos from Youtube on my phone fine with the above Airtel setings. I use the Rs 274 Night Unlimited plan though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> there is a good plan in Docomo i.e., Rs.98 plan, u'll get 200MB in daytime and 4GB night limit and the validity is for 30 days...
> the speed is also good...
> 
> but my personal choice is Aircel... unlimited is the best option... i'm using it from past 4 months and til date i have not got even a single problem with it



Unfortunate I only use net from 4AM morning to 9PM night.
So I need a plan for all day and night but TATA only giving 200MB.....
2GB for 30day is enough for me but I budget is limited.
I already used Aircel but its speed is mot good in my area.






FilledVoid said:


> I was able to play Videos from Youtube on my phone fine with the above Airtel setings. I use the Rs 274 Night Unlimited plan though.



Airtel got better speed than Aircel in my area but I can't able to watch YouTube.
And I'm a YouTube freak.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> there is a good plan in Docomo i.e., Rs.98 plan, u'll get 200MB in daytime and 4GB night limit and the validity is for 30 days...
> the speed is also good...



even the dolphin gprs is unlimited....


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^
Dolphin!!! never heard of it man... i dont think so that its there in my city bangalore...
where are you from dude...


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> ^^^
> Dolphin!!! never heard of it man... i dont think so that its there in my city bangalore...
> where are you from dude...


Owned by MTNL, Dolphin is probably the cheapest option in Mumbai, but the network is bad. MTNL is the equivalent of BSNL and exists only in Mumbai and New Delhi, the two cities where BSNL is not present as a cellphone operator I believe. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry,no Dolphin in Kolkata.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> ^^^
> Dolphin!!! never heard of it man... i dont think so that its there in my city bangalore...
> where are you from dude...



EVen I've never heard of MTS..but there ads predict dat they have the fastest gprs net yt now..dnt knw...

Well I m frm MUMBAI 

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




Krow said:


> Owned by MTNL, Dolphin is probably the cheapest option in Mumbai, but the network is bad. MTNL is the equivalent of BSNL and exists only in Mumbai and New Delhi, *the two cities where BSNL is not present as a cellphone operator I believe*. Correct me if I am wrong.


Nope BSNL is present..in mumbai  they both r like partners....i guess


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^
its just in the adds dude, but the network really sux over here...

whats the max download speed u getting dolphin...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> ^^^
> its just in the adds dude, but the network really sux over here...
> 
> whats the max download speed u getting dolphin...



read my post#21 in this thread


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 23, 2010)

Vodafone has recently launched unlimited usage plan @ Rs. 98 per month. Check it out.

MTS is a CDMA network. They are providing a EVDO based device MBLAZE, which is equivalent to Tata Photon + & Reliance Netconnect. Still MTS might be (a bit) Cheaper. Also, their data plans include unlimited browsing of Wikipedia & Yahoo .


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Vodafone has recently launched unlimited usage plan @ Rs. 98 per month. Check it out.



Can't able to check cos they will charge me to call CC.....
Is it available in Kolkata and is it for PC use too ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2010)

haha airtel sucks...they r charging for cc...stupid network


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep,fcking Airtel have cheated my Rs.35/- in past month.....
They are not taking my any call after my first call for complaining.
Such a fcking company Airtel.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 24, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Can't able to check cos they will charge me to call CC.....
> Is it available in Kolkata and is it for PC use too ?



I can't say. Such information was not available on Vodafone's website or on the pre-recorded voice message. The only way to know is to ask the CC executive (or whatever those poor fellows are called).

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> Can't able to check cos they will charge me to call CC.....
> Is it available in Kolkata and is it for PC use too ?



I can't say. I saw it as a newspaper advertisement. Such information was not available on Vodafone's website or on the pre-recorded voice message. The only way to know is to ask the CC executive (or whatever those poor fellows are called).


----------

